# Ankona Shadowcast 18



## Icroc

I am looking at getting an Ankona Shadowcast 18 built. Is there anyone in the Northwest Flordia area that has one?

I have read about them and talked to a few different owners in the South Florida area. I would love to see one on person before starting the build.

Any info on one would be greatly appreciated. I mostly fish between Econfina and Lanark.


----------



## Michael Tolbert

Icroc said:


> I am looking at getting an Ankona Shadowcast 18 built. Is there anyone in the Northwest Flordia area that has one?
> 
> I have read about them and talked to a few different owners in the South Florida area. I would love to see one on person before starting the build.
> 
> Any info on one would be greatly appreciated. I mostly fish between Econfina and Lanark.


Did you get a ankona SC? I fish the same areas and am looking at getting one built as well and would like to know how it handles the chop over here in the panhandle?


----------



## Icroc

Michael Tolbert said:


> Did you get a ankona SC? I fish the same areas and am looking at getting one built as well and would like to know how it handles the chop over here in the panhandle?


I don't have it yet. The build is suppose to start toward the end of next week and take around 2 months.
What are you fishing out of now?


----------



## Michael Tolbert

Icroc said:


> I don't have it yet. The build is suppose to start toward the end of next week and take around 2 months.
> What are you fishing out of now?


Awesome let me know how it rides. I got a 21ft bay boat but I'm mostly in a buddy of mines Mitzi. I know the shadowcast can handle the skinny water but I need something that can also get to some deeper spots during poon season


----------



## ShadowCast94

Hey fellas. I am looking into getting an Ankona SC 18 built and I fish that area as well. I was wondering what yall think of the boat. How does it run? How does it handle the chop? How easy is it to pole?


----------



## Icroc

ShadowCast94 said:


> Hey fellas. I am looking into getting an Ankona SC 18 built and I fish that area as well. I was wondering what yall think of the boat. How does it run? How does it handle the chop? How easy is it to pole?


I have been happy with mine. I'm running an old 25 hp everude. It runs really shallow and floats pretty shallow. I not sure the " of draft, but it's shallow enough for me. I mainly fish the creeks and points around Aucilla and Econfina. I'm coming from a river hawk b 60, so it takes chop great In Comparison. It does however seem tipper that my riverhawk, but poles way easier. The tunnel takes some getting used to. I am getting a lot of cavitation, but I'm also running an aluminum 3 bladed prop, 4 blade stainless is ordered... with 2 anglers and gear I'm getting around 20 mph. It's not real fast, but fast enough for creek fishing..


----------



## ShadowCast94

nice nice. Last question, do you think a 300lb guy be able to pole it or would that be too much weight on the poling platform? Thanks again for the info Icroc.


----------



## Padre

I almost got a SC, but because of living in Destin, and most of the shallow water that I go to, I have to cross an open bay, I opted for the Native SUV with Lenco trim tabs. I felt like I need that bow entry for cutting the chop. Don't ask me how it handles though as I am picking it up tomorrow. But it looks like i will put it to the test on Friday as it is supposed to blow 20 on Friday.


----------



## ShadowCast94

Oh ok. I am very familiar with Choctawhatchee Bay. It can easily have 3-5 foot chop on a windy day. I will have to cross some open water occasionally as well that's why I was curious about how it would handle decent chop. I got a buddy that lives in boggy bayou and he said the reds were moving around pretty good the other weekend.


----------



## Padre

ShadowCast94 said:


> Oh ok. I am very familiar with Choctawhatchee Bay. It can easily have 3-5 foot chop on a windy day. I will have to cross some open water occasionally as well that's why I was curious about how it would handle decent chop. I got a buddy that lives in boggy bayou and he said the reds were moving around pretty good the other weekend.


Yeah they have been moving in from the Gulf after their spawn. On another note, I picked up my Native yesterday and for the break in, I motored around Manatee Pocket in Stuart. 2 hours of under 3000 RPM's. But today, we took it in Mosquito Lagoon and ran north up the ICW with it blowing 15-25 and I was quite impressed with how that little boat handled the chop. Were we wet? As soon as we had to turn quarter to the waves, we were, but I don't think an skiff would have been dry today. All in all, I think it was a good call.


----------



## Padre

ShadowCast94 said:


> Oh ok. I am very familiar with Choctawhatchee Bay. It can easily have 3-5 foot chop on a windy day. I will have to cross some open water occasionally as well that's why I was curious about how it would handle decent chop. I got a buddy that lives in boggy bayou and he said the reds were moving around pretty good the other weekend.


Been fishing the Native SUV now for a week. I love how it handles the chop. But I definitely would not get it without the trim tabs. 
And yes the big bulls are still on the flats here in the bay. Sight fished this 38" red
View attachment 4161
from the SUV on Friday.


----------

